# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.21

## hassan riach

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.21**QCOM Tab:*1. Released*FRP remove* feature for:*â™¦ Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
â™¦ Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro* *Connect the phone in fastboot mode.*2. Released *FRP remove* feature for:*â™¦ Moto G6 XT1925
â™¦ Moto E4 XT1766
â™¦ Moto G5S Plus XT1804**Android ADB Tab:*1. New MTK smartphones in the list:*â™¦ AZUMI A50 STYLE (MT6580)
â™¦ Blu studio one (MT6735)
â™¦ DOOGEE X10 (MT6570)
â™¦ Lanix Ilium L620 (MT6735)
â™¦ ZTE Blade L3 (MT6582)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسنت المتابعه يا غالي
++++++++++++*

----------

